# 101st Ranger Log



## 101st Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

I meant to start this a while back, but due to some health issues, the safe decision was made to wait until I had seen the proper docs and was safely controlling my situation. 

This cycle isn't going to be as big as initially planned, due to my recent onset of breathing problems. Rather, it will be a blast, cruise, then blast cycle in order to get the best results with the gear Imporium provided. 

Cycle dosages are as follows. 
Test E 500 Mgs a week. 
Primo 100mgs EOD. 
Tbol 25 Mgs a day 
Aromasin 25 Mgs a day(I'm gyno sensitive.)

The above protocol will be run for 6 weeks. Then I will cruise at a TRT dose of test for 4 weeks. The subsequent blast will be Test E at 500 Mgs a week and injectable Anadrol at 50 Mgs a day. This will be anywhere from 4-6 weeks. 

First two shots were administered yesterday. 1cc of test in right glute and 1cc primo in left glute. Minor PiP, but completely normal. I'd say less in comparison to much other gear I have used. 

Next shot will be tomorrow again with primo. 

All oils draw smoothly and inject smoothly as well. 

Calorie intake will be around 4000 ed.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 12, 2016)

After my second primo shot, I'm still glad to report that the oils are really easy to draw with and inject...and I'm using a 27ga for both, so that is a solid testament. 

Yesterday was my chest day and also my 3rd day into the cycle. I can def say I had some strength increase. Nothing dramatic yet, but an increase on all of my heavy lifts. I would attribute it to the Tbol I guess. This is my first time using it, but I'd say it's likely from that. Good pumps too. Not like "holy fuck my arms are gonna explode because I'm on 50mgs of dbol pump" but still a good pump. Maybe it's also the primo...no idea how long that takes to kick in either since it's my first time using it as well. 

Pumps are up. Lifts have started climbing. Feeling good. 

2nd test shot tomorrow.


----------



## squatster (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice man
Can't wait to see it man
Keep us posted


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 14, 2016)

What was the problem with you breathing?

  CG


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 14, 2016)

Concreteguy said:


> What was the problem with you breathing?
> 
> CG


Diagnosed w/ adult onset asthma. Ivd got 3 inhalers right now. It seems to improved marginally since starting the maintenance inhaler. 

Will provide update tonight to log.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 18, 2016)

Apologies on the delayed update. 

So far all shots have gone smooth. I am up 4lbs and my strength has increased notably. I havent gotten back up to my 4000 cal a day goal due to feeling ill the past few days, but hope to soon enough.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 19, 2016)

Last night was bi/delt workout. Still below the calorie threshold of where I want to be, but had a pretty big dinner of two 8 oz chicken breasts, broccoli, brown rice, and 1 slice Ezekiel bread. 

Didn't weigh myself yesterday. 

Today will be the true test. Hitting legs this morning. Since my leg strength suffers due to a previous back injury which will always limit my weight, when I am on cycle I can really gauge juice quality on leg days rather well. 

As of yesterday, I felt great. I suspect I'm up even more as I can feel it. I'll jump on the scale this morning and see where I'm at. Pumps were phenomenal. Some of the best I've had. My biceps felt so engorged it reminded me of my first time on dbol.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm hitting legs this morning. I was too sore yesterday from my two prior workouts and decided best to put in a rest day


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 20, 2016)

Just got back from the gym. Let's are smoked. 

Squats 6x12
Leg Press 4x12
Walking Lunges 4x8
Good Mornings 4x10

Unfortunately, my gym recently removed ALL of the leg machines except for the press. And put in a bunch of cross fit cages. Fucking bs so my leg routine lacks the proper variety. 

Looking at switching gyms in a month when my membership is up. 

Good workout. Strength was up. I did it on an empty stomach, so with that be considered, it was a success.


----------



## jolter604 (Feb 21, 2016)

Did you ever wiegh in?


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 21, 2016)

I will this morning.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 22, 2016)

Log is looking good ranger


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 23, 2016)

jolter604 said:


> Did you ever wiegh in?


I am at 223 as of today. 

Strength is still good. I think I may start the anadrol early. I want a bigger boost here.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 24, 2016)

Decided to start the anadrol early and add it in today. Pumps were up significantly. Which is likely the test levels coming up more. 

Strength was tremendous today. Really feeling great. Can't wait for the anadrol to kick in. Everything will be in place for a terrific cycle then.


----------



## squatster (Apr 8, 2016)

Where are you man?
How is the Abomb kicking
What-2 weeks of Anadrol now


----------

